# couldn't resolve pkg.



## unique name (Aug 17, 2021)

I installed FreeBSD and booted into it the first time. I was in console and wanted xorg. 
So I did `pkg install xorg`
Then it said that I don't have pkg and asked if I wanted to fetch and install it (I don't know if its normal for pkg to be not be there).
So I did yes but then it said something like it couldn't resolve and I need to do something with PACKAGESITE iirc.
I am guessing it has to do something with mirror?
I installed FreeBSD 13 using usb (memstick) amd64.
Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2021)

unique name said:


> (I don't know if its normal for pkg to be not be there).


Yes, that's normal.



unique name said:


> So I did yes but then it said something like it couldn't resolve and I need to do something with PACKAGESITE iirc.


You're either not connected online or your DNS configuration isn't correct.


----------



## unique name (Aug 17, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Yes, that's normal.
> 
> 
> You're either not connected online or your DNS configuration isn't correct.


Worked, thanks!
But at startup, in console i get this
"/etc/rc: WARNING: $zfs_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5)"
Edit: my rc.conf looks like this


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2021)

If you have a ZFS system, add `zfs_enable="YES"` to rc.conf: `sysrc zfs_enable="YES"`


----------



## unique name (Aug 17, 2021)

SirDice said:


> If you have a ZFS system, add `zfs_enable="YES"` to rc.conf: `sysrc zfs_enable="YES"`


I have shared photo above. I think `clear_tmp_enable=yes` should be on new line. Should I move it to new line?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2021)

unique name said:


> I think `clear_tmp_enable=yes` should be on new line. Should I move it to new line?


Yes. That's the issue.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 17, 2021)

unique name, I have a beginners tutorial that has some information you may find of benefit, like a minimal  example of /etc/rc.conf.

It uses ports and UFS, but you can substitute pkg and still follow the basic outline since you already have the Base System installed. It also gives examples of how to edit other System and Security files and a pf firewall ruleset.









						Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch
					

I'm going to guide you though the process of getting a fully functional FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE desktop up and running, complete with system files and security settings, step-by-step as if you've never used UNIX or the command line. Now let's get started:  Insert your boot media and at the Welcome...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

